# [SOLVED] can windows 7 install from safe mode ?



## baddie (Dec 29, 2009)

a friend of mine has a Dell desktop PC (now out of warranty), he had a virus from Facebook that has stopped most of his software connecting to the internet or even install new software, everything has been tried to sort it out, he didn't make a back-up disc of Vista & he has lost the sticker with the Microsoft code, so the last resort seems to be to get a copy of Windows 7 & install that, as he can only get his PC to work in Safe Mode is it possible to install Windows 7 via Safe Mode on a PC that is virus-ed up ?

thank you :smile:

*note to moderators/admin
i posted this here as i thought it the best place, i know i have mentioned virus issues also, if you think that this post is more suitable for the virus/trojan area then please move it, sorry for any inconvenience


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: can windows 7 install from safe mode ?*

If he has his data backed up, He can install by booting from the win7 disc, deleteing partitions and installing.

Otherwise, see if any of this helps:

If you have the Dell System restore ( not all Dells do ) you can use that and you will not need a install CD

http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dsn/en/document?docid=181316

If not, You can get a reinstallation guide specific to your Dell here

You can request a replacement instalation cd here:


----------



## baddie (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: can windows 7 install from safe mode ?*

ok i will give him that information 

thank you :smile:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: can windows 7 install from safe mode ?*

You are welcome . . let us know how it goes


----------



## baddie (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: can windows 7 install from safe mode ?*

if by chance it doesn't work, will a windows 7 install work if doing it via safe mode ?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: can windows 7 install from safe mode ?*

A clean install is done outside of the operating system so it iw before either safe or normal mode is running


----------



## baddie (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: can windows 7 install from safe mode ?*

thank you simpswr the dell factory restore worked 

thanks once again.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: can windows 7 install from safe mode ?*

you can install from usb but you'll need to make the USB bootable .. might not be what you are looking for , but a usb flash drive large enough to hold the files is another possibility.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: can windows 7 install from safe mode ?*



baddie said:


> thank you simpswr the dell factory restore worked
> 
> thanks once again.


Great!


----------

